# Generator and Pacemaker



## DMartin (Aug 20, 2019)

Good Afternoon,
Does anyone possibly know what a safe distance from a 400kw generator is for someone with a pacemaker? Manufacturers install specs say not to allow anyone in the "area" that has a pacemaker. But doesn't specify what they mean by that. A few of the drawings are for one that is installed inside a building and that may be what they mean. Have tried the suppliers, the Manufacturer, and pacemaker company. Nobody can answer this question. Has anyone on here ever run into the situation? I cant be the first to wonder. 
Background: my concern is this is going to be installed at a retirement facility and will be in close proximity to the dinning hall and the sidewalks. I know pacemaker manufacturer recommends 1 meter per 6000V but this is power and it is the electromagnetic energy it will put off that I am concerned with. I know radio towers you need to be 10'. Trying to decide if I am going to make him install warning signs on the property around the Genset.
Thanks for any advise you may have.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 20, 2019)

This is a first that I am hearing of this concern.  If a mfg is going to make a statement like that then they need to clarify it with particulars.  I am going to assume that inside the building breaks up the waves enough to not be an issue.  Please keep us informed on the status of this and what resolution you find.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2019)

Turn off large motors, such as cars or boats, when working on them. They may temporarily "confuse" your device with the magnetic fields created by these large motors

Looks like your idea about signage is the way to go, maybe do a ten foot limit??

Ask a Heart doctor??

from surfing::::

Avoid certain high-voltage or radar machines, such as radio or T.V. transmitters, arc welders, high-tension wires, radar installations, or smelting furnaces.



Your question is like some we see on this subject from time to time. I have a little experience in this area Since I have the time to talk about them I'll do it to add to what others have said and maybe it will help answer your question. Also possibly it will help some others that have the same or similar questions about the effects of EMF on their PM.

Yes your generator does create an electromagnetic field (EMF) but it is not likely to be strong enough to affect your PM if you use a litle caution. All that caution needs to be is keep the PM at least 6 inches from the generator. The same applies to the engine ignition system. I will add that the same caution applies for the ignition systems and alternators on automobile engines, motorcycles, and dirt bikes.

Interference with the operation of our PM is a lot more difficult than some things we hear about them. One thing to keep in mind is that should you ever run into anything that interferes with your PM it will feel like an irregular heart beat. It will happen suddenly and the feel will get your attention.

That is not to say nothing will interfere with a PM. One thing that comes to mind is an electric welder. Precautions are needed when using one and if we can get Electric Frank out of the desert for a while he can best tell you what they are.

I had my PM for some 8 or 9 years when I walked through a security gate in a Walmart that caused my PM to act up. While I recognized what was going on immediately, I was surprised at how quick it got my attention. I have irregular heart beats too often to suit me but this one was unlike any of the others. It was very fast, or more like a quiver. Should this ever happen to you just move a few feet away from the source of the interference an your heart rate will return to normal in a few seconds. I'm into my 11th year now and I never even think about my PM as I know if something should affect it, it will last only a few seconds if I move away from the source of the interference and no harm will be done to me or the PM.

I'm in and around power plants occasionally, and while I'm never in one for more than an hour or so, I have never had a problem in any part or one. I do shy away from the high voltage (138K Volts) sub stations as I'm not so sure about them.


----------



## DMartin (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks CDA. and Jar546 for the response. I was finally able to get ahold of a tech who had been with the company for 25yrs. He had been asked this question only once in his career beside myself, but he still had the correspondence. The answer is if the genset is installed into a room and open then there is a concern if within 3ft. If it is an outside unit the case acts as a faraday cage and as long as it is closed there is no concern of interference with PM or implanted medical devices.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 21, 2019)

To supplement what has been said.

The magnitude of the electric field is a function of the current flowing in the wires.  Thus the electric field will be larger near a large generator than near a small electric motor.  It is possible that what is causing the problem is the magnetic field that always exists when an electric field is created.  The magnitude of both the electric and magnetic fields dissipate proportional to the square or third power of the distance.  You do not need to worry whether it is the electric or magnetic fields.

Another factor might be the frequency of the electric field.  Some devices may be more sensitive to certain frequencies.  Thus the critical distance may be different for a large generator or for a radio transmitter.


----------

